

Why Do Many Tweets Begin With A Period? - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2013/01/prefixed-period/

======
foooobbbbb
The reason they begin with a period is because it is a hack/fix to twitter's
behaviour which they changed about twelve or so months ago. Before this all
these tweets were shown to all your followers.

~~~
minimaxir
It's still an incredibly stupid and unintuitive hack, though.

~~~
foooobbbbb
Why is it incredibly stupid? It is a means to do something which twitter did
not want you to, you do not have to use a period yet it has simply become the
norm. I remember posting a message to twitter as soon as I was told of the new
policy (yet not the work around) and it was tweeted to all my followers. That
is what I wanted to do and what I also wanted to show to twitter. The fact is
that what twitter introduced was stupid, not the work around.

------
gregcohn
OP not actually not actually asking a question here.

